# Collected my TT2 today



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

Just arrived home with the TT2 - only drove approx 10 miles, so first imprssions are just that. Engine fabuloulsy smooth and refined (just had it in D), although very responsive. Ride is excellent, although steering a tad light and brakes feel slightly over servoed, but nothing to complain about.

I guess no-one will see this for a while as you must all be out test driving TT2s today !

I'd show some piccys except I haven't sussed out how to do this yet !


----------



## Trax (Aug 11, 2006)

I have one word for you, just one:

GIT. 

Hope you are liking it, I thinks you need to go and give it a good polish now.

Is there any running in period we need to do with the new ones? Or can you give it a blast from collection?


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

Dealer suggested I avoid thrashing it for the first 1,000 miles and be gentle with the brakes for the first 200 or so - other than that no restrictions.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

PICS!!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont forget to keep an eye on those seats for us. :wink:

Can you give us your views and the different setting for MR.


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyone give me a 2 minute guide to posting pics ?


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

How well does the new Bose "audio system" sound? The system in my A4 is average at best, but the new one is supposed to be an improvement in sound quality.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

JKL said:


> Anyone give me a 2 minute guide to posting pics ?


*http://www.imageshack.us* upload pic place IMG link here.

Hans.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey You should be publicising this all over the whole entire forum as you must be the FIRST TO GET YOUR MK2 TT! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

JKL said:


> I guess no-one will see this for a while as you must all be out test driving TT2s today


Yes, just got back from my test drive - 1st one to drive the Southend Audi demo car - a Phantom Black/Light Grey 3.2 DSG. They've sold their other demo car - a silver/red 3.2 manual.

Great ride - firm suspension. I liked the steering - light at slow speeds. It was great fun going round roundabouts - you can get the back to slide a little  Interior is an improvement. I thought the engine noise was a bit more raspy than my 3.2, but that could be done to the newness of it (64 miles on the clock). Generally I loved it.

I wasn't thinking of ordering now, but because of the expected rush, I slapped my Â£1500 down on a 3.2 Manual short shift in Mauritius/Light Grey 

I'll post some pics later.

Moley

P.S. Many congrats JKL.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

moley said:


> JKL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess no-one will see this for a while as you must all be out test driving TT2s today
> ...


Right on, congtats!  When is delivery on your MK2?


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

Some quick piccys, I'll do more later hopefully when the sun comes out 8)

I think you click on the thumbnails for a bigger version


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

JKL said:


> Just arrived home with the TT2 - only drove approx 10 miles, so first imprssions are just that. Engine fabuloulsy smooth and refined (just had it in D), although very responsive. Ride is excellent, although steering a tad light and brakes feel slightly over servoed, but nothing to complain about.


Congratulations!! :lol: That first drive in a brand new car is one to savour for all time... I'm forgoing a test drive in order to enhance it. Don't forget those pics, if you can manage to tear yourself away from it.


----------



## snapperpete (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Moley

I live in Essex...which branch of Southend Audi (Wickford or Southend) had the Black TT, or have they only the one branch in Wickford? If so surely it should be Wickford Audi...life's complicated!

Pete


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh yes now that looks really beautiful, i've ordered the Condor Grey with Turbines as well


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Just seen your pics. Simply fabulous! Condor really is a classy colour and the contrast with mineral is excellent. If you get time, what does the interior smell like? Don't forget to give us a review after your weekend drive :wink:


----------



## SCUDO (May 24, 2006)

Looks really fab! gorgeous colours 8)


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Congratulations, looks fantastic, look forward to the review.

I think your camera is making it look more green than it is as even the mineral grey interior looks quite green. Looks great regardless.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice pics!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

snapperpete said:


> Hi Moley
> 
> I live in Essex...which branch of Southend Audi (Wickford or Southend) had the Black TT, or have they only the one branch in Wickford? If so surely it should be Wickford Audi...life's complicated!
> 
> Pete


I have just been down to Southend Audi based at Wickford  . The black v6 is sitting right outside the dealership entrance door 8) . Very very nice indeedy! 8)

Also I was having a nose around the service bay and hey I came across a silver 3.2 with red leather all waxed up ready for someone to take Monday. The very kind man prepping it allowed me to have a good look around it and sit in that one also  .

Both cars absolutely gorgeous and I couldn't believe how high the handbrake and gearstick sat also.

Spencer at Southend Audi said they will be getting the 2.0 in two weeks time 

Go and have a look Snapperpete 8)


----------



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry not sure did your car have magnetic ride? If so, was this car a showroom order or was it an order from you. Reason is that I waiting for my TT because of MR not being available till Jan 07.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

ggruosso said:


> Sorry not sure did your car have magnetic ride? If so, was this car a showroom order or was it an order from you. Reason is that I waiting for my TT because of MR not being available till Jan 07.


Not true. MR has been available from day 1. Talk to your dealer.


----------



## pwwuk (Aug 23, 2006)

See you have the storage option.

What do you think .. I'm considering removing that option. (only have a few days left to change) ..

What other options did you go for .. any views new you have your car ..

Looks great by the way .. enjoy ..


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Congrats 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Very nice indeed, very envious [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## shavedsporty (Aug 22, 2006)

simply stunning


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

To answer a few questions asked earlier ...

The storage pack came as a freebie (this was a dealer specced car, but wasn't on the spec list) and I wouldn't have wanted to pay for it, although the underseat storage is useful considering how little other storage there is. Boot net is useful, but not sure I'll use the footwell or seatback nets.

I've been for another brief drive (unfortunately I haven't too much time spare today) and played with the MR. The ride is pretty firm but supple on the comfort setting and only a little firmer on the sport setting, but very flat through quick corners. Unfortunately, I've no idea how this compares with the standard suspension.

Bose sounds very good, especially on a CD source. Again, nothing to compare with other than a 987 Boxster S I've been using for a week - had a similar Bose system with Audio Pilot noise cancelling. It's much better than the Bose in the Boxster mainly due to the significantly lower levels of road noise.

I'm pleasantly surprised how good the enging feels, especially having been a little spoilt by the Boxster (my normal car for the last year and a half was a BMW E90 320d auto). The throttle response is great and it feels very quick even on a very light throttle. Road noise is somewhere between the BM and the Boxster - nearer the BM in fact, so fairly painless on the motorway (where I suspect it'll spend most of it's time).

Seats really comfortable with good lumbar support adjustment and excellent driving position. Oh, and you can see the spoiler in the rear view mirror when it's raised - nice.


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

beautiful.

I've got to wait till jan 07 bloody wheels.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

I would like to hear your comments on the Bluetooth phone prep as I knwo it has been mantioned it might not be perfect.

By the way whats the point in having the cradle if its bluetooth keep the phone in your pocket and charge it at home??? to make it worse the cradle is in the boot...almost.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

LazyT said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > JKL said:
> ...


I don't really need it until May next year, But I was just a bit worried that this launch today will cause some delays - so I least I don't have to worry now 

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

snapperpete said:


> Hi Moley
> 
> I live in Essex...which branch of Southend Audi (Wickford or Southend) had the Black TT, or have they only the one branch in Wickford? If so surely it should be Wickford Audi...life's complicated!
> 
> Pete


It was in Wickford - I don't know whether they've still got a branch in Southend. Get down there and have a look (if you haven't already).

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I have just been down to Southend Audi based at Wickford  . The black v6 is sitting right outside the dealership entrance door 8) . Very very nice indeedy! 8)


Yep, that's the one I drove. When I got back, there was a hord of people waiting to look over it 8)



Dotti said:


> Also I was having a nose around the service bay and hey I came across a silver 3.2 with red leather all waxed up ready for someone to take Monday. The very kind man prepping it allowed me to have a good look around it and sit in that one also  .


Ditto. That was their second demo car - they've sold it already :lol:

Moley


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

> would like to hear your comments on the Bluetooth phone prep as I knwo it has been mantioned it might not be perfect.
> 
> By the way whats the point in having the cradle if its bluetooth keep the phone in your pocket and charge it at home??? to make it worse the cradle is in the boot...almost.


Not actually made or received a call yet, so can't comment on quality of reception etc. However, the functionality is very good (at least with a Nokia 6230i), including displaying multiple phone numbers for any contact name - the BM system didn't manage that.

Agree with not bothering with a cradle (esp at cÂ£100), although it could really do with something to cover the base plate - it looks really untidy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its not the reception - that's actually not two bad. its just keeps dropping out and once it does you have to switch off the car, and the phone and then its ok.

My display is still in German - so i'm not even sure what the messages are.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

moley said:


> Right on, congtats!  When is delivery on your MK2?


I don't really need it until May next year, But I was just a bit worried that this launch today will cause some delays - so I least I don't have to worry now 

Moley[/quote]

I was told if I ordered one today it would be ready for March 2007.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Looking stunning! Enjoy 

Hev x


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I was told if I ordered one today it would be ready for March 2007.


i was told February 07 :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I was told if I ordered one today it would be ready for March 2007.
> ...


Still a bloody long way off though :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

looks great...saw a silver Mk2 tonightwith red leather interior through the window of the new Aberdeen Audi showroom....photos don't do the car justice IMHO 8)


----------



## K88JKM (Mar 17, 2006)

Congrats on the car - looks beautiful. Had a nose around Portsmouth Audi this afaternoon at their two demo Mk2's. At first I wasn't too keen on the new TT, however now I've seen it in the flesh, I've changed my mind - I want one - It just looked so good - prehaps the new car smell was tempting me too.

Enjoy your new wheels


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats on your new toy. Looks great. Enjoy it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Congratiolations ! 
Wish you lots off fun with this car. And a nice picture off the car, because this is how the colour realy looks with condor grey on it.

But again strange the wheels :? the 245 tyres look too small for the (9J-18 inch wheels)
I don't like it when the wheels are wider than the tyres....

Ive orderd also the turbines 9J...

It looks like that these wheels need 255 at least?


----------



## gazza73 (Oct 20, 2003)

JKL, how does the car corner/drive compaired to the Boxster. Thinking about getting one for the missus in the near future when the hype (and hopefully prices) have died down.


----------



## Mark-Yorkshire (May 22, 2006)

Best pics of condor I've seen including those in mags. Originally ordered condor but got nervous of potential greeny look. Your car seems to have more of a blue tinge - are the photos a true represenation? Any green hue?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Mark-Yorkshire said:


> Best pics of condor I've seen including those in mags. Originally ordered condor but got nervous of potential greeny look. Your car seems to have more of a blue tinge - are the photos a true represenation? Any green hue?


I got cold feet over Condor 'Green' as well and ordered Sahara Silver. However, I changed my order to Condor grey at the last minute and i'm so chuffed that I did. I saw it in the flesh Saturday at Brighton audi and IMHO it's just absolutely stunning. 
It is greenish but then again it's also bluish and greyish it's a really interesting colour definitely not 'woofey'- as my wife said "it's all the colours of an angry sea" 8)


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

I've seen a moro blue one on the road and it looked totally awesome. Cream leather by the look of it too. 8)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

JKL - Looks great, Congrats mate,

Would be nice to get an update on how things are now that the waiting is over... intial impressions, better or worse than you hoped.. and any magical moments???


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

> Best pics of condor I've seen including those in mags. Originally ordered condor but got nervous of potential greeny look. Your car seems to have more of a blue tinge - are the photos a true represenation? Any green hue?


Photo is pretty accurate I think, can't remember seeing any green so far.



> Would be nice to get an update on how things are now that the waiting is over... intial impressions, better or worse than you hoped.. and any magical moments???


Pretty much agree with most of the test drive reports posted so far - engine and gearbox brilliant, seats low but very comfortable, wind noise very low (although tyre noise can be quite loud on rough surfaces), visibility surprisingly good, steering a little light at low speed but I'm getting used to it, brakes still feel slightly over servoed and did I mention it goes round corner like on rails.

A couple of minor (already documented) niggles - the phone cradle needs a cover, the cup holders a waste of what would otherwise be a useful cubby hole and the selector button for the various DIS modes is on the underside of the wiper stalk when it should have been on the sterring wheel.

Bose sounds very good although I've nothing to compare it to and not yet been round any corners at night to see how well the Xenon corner thing works.

All in all very pleased so far (day 3 and 150 miles), I'll report back after a week or so once I've put a few more hundred miles on it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JKL :- Get putting a siggie piccie of it up  8)


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Any more photos JKL?


----------

